# Pirate ship stage



## Evil Bob

Hi there. I'm new to posting here. I'm doing a pirate pub theme for my garage haunt this year. One side of the garage is a pirate ship stage for 6 skeletal pirate singers. Here's the model I built of the stage:
http://hearsefactory.com:80/mini-IMG_1062.JPG
Here's some pics of the progress from last week.
http://hearsefactory.com/piratestage18.JPG
http://hearsefactory.com/piratestage26.JPG
Here's a vidio of the skull test I did for one of the singers.
http://www.youtube.com/evilbobandrews

I'm painting the stage today. I'll post more pics later.
Evil Bob


----------



## Spartan005

Looks cool! keep up the great work!


----------



## Dreadnight

From one Pirate guy to another, Bob..... looks fantastic! Look forward to future photos


----------



## Evil Bob

Thanks Dreadnight!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Arrr...'Tis a mighty fine dig for singin' of the chanty.


----------



## JohnnyL

Absolutely amazing! LOVE the stage!

Got any plans/steps for making a skull not only talk, but also move like that?


----------



## turtle2778

BOB, that rocks man. I love it. Great job.


----------



## Evil Bob

JohnnyL said:


> Absolutely amazing! LOVE the stage!
> 
> Got any plans/steps for making a skull not only talk, but also move like that?


Thanks, JohnnyL! 
No plans, I'm making this up as I go along! The head has 3 servos in it. I wrote the software that controls it. It saves the positions of the mouse or joystick real time and converts it to servo instructions. It's pretty much like operating a puppet. After it records the motions, you can play it back or export it into VSA(http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/vsa_overview.htm). Here's a screen shot.
http://hearsefactory.com/parlay.jpg
It captures X, Y, and Z axis and microphone input for the lip synching.


----------



## Evil Bob

turtle2778 said:


> BOB, that rocks man. I love it. Great job.


Thanks, Turtle!


----------



## Evil Bob

Dr Morbius said:


> Arrr...'Tis a mighty fine dig for singin' of the chanty.


Thanks! Much more important than being able to park my car in there, lol.


----------



## JohnnyL

That had to cost a pretty penny for the software and parts I'm assuming?


----------



## Lagrousome

Bob Andrews said:


> The head has 3 servos in it. I wrote the software that controls it. It saves the positions of the mouse or joystick real time and converts it to servo instructions. It's pretty much like operating a puppet. After it records the motions, you can play it back or export it into VSA
> It captures X, Y, and Z axis and microphone input for the lip synching.


uh.........what???
I just love watching them!
Don't know a thing about how to make them do that though!
Great prop!
I need to learn some electronics!


----------



## Evil Bob

JohnnyL said:


> That had to cost a pretty penny for the software and parts I'm assuming?


VSA is pretty inexpensive. And the Parlay software I wrote was free. lol
It's pretty much being done on the cheap.


----------



## JohnnyL

If you ever get the time and could put together a list (and where to purchase) of all the items you used for that and how to put it together, you'd be loved by everyone here.

Maybe even a video of you doing everything, ahahaha.


----------



## Evil Bob

lol okay. Probably after Hallowwen. Here's a pic of the inside of the skull...
http://hearsefactory.com/mini-IMG_1123.JPG


----------



## Evil Bob

Lagrousome said:


> uh.........what???
> I just love watching them!
> Don't know a thing about how to make them do that though!
> Great prop!
> I need to learn some electronics!


Thanks Lagrousome! This is my first project with servos. But I used to be a computer game programmer in a past life.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Bob Andrews said:


> lol okay. Probably after Hallowwen. Here's a pic of the inside of the skull...
> http://hearsefactory.com/mini-IMG_1123.JPG


Oh man! I'm using the same foam skull for my Wilfred prop too..Gotta love the light weight aspect of it.


----------



## Death Master

Where did you get the skull bob? and your project looks very impressive, I like it.


----------



## Evil Bob

http://statsfloral.com/hlwn00694.htm
I bought 6 of these.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

i AM TOTALLY IN AWE OF WHAT YOU ARE PLANNING!


----------



## skeletonowl

amazing! Is that the little mermaid song? Oh man that is too good!
I wanna seriously give you like ten hi fives


----------



## Evil Bob

Thanks Sickie!


----------



## Evil Bob

skeletonowl said:


> amazing! Is that the little mermaid song? Oh man that is too good!
> I wanna seriously give you like ten hi fives


I didn't make the audio. That was done by a Portland Oregon Pirate Rock band named Captain Bogg and Salty. Here's there web site...
http://www.boggandsalty.com/


----------



## Evil Bob

I've finished building the pirate ship stage and now have put two coats of the base color on it. Tomorrow I start dry brushing the plank details in.
http://hearsefactory.com/piratestage29.JPG
http://hearsefactory.com/piratestage34.JPG


----------



## Dreadnight

Lookin REALLY good, Bob


----------



## Evil Bob

Thanks, Dreadnight!


----------



## Evil Bob

Here's the stage after dry brushing. The lighting isn't the best, but you can see it's not a chocolate ship any more...


----------



## NickG

that's an impressive scene setter.


----------



## Dr Morbius

MMMmmm...chocolate ship cookies...heheh

Very nice Bob...That stage looks quite excellent.
Also, thanks for the link to the site that sells those skulls! 
I'm gonna get more...I love them, they have such character!


----------



## heresjohnny

Wow!


----------



## Evil Bob

Dr Morbius said:


> MMMmmm...chocolate ship cookies...heheh
> 
> Very nice Bob...That stage looks quite excellent.
> Also, thanks for the link to the site that sells those skulls!
> I'm gonna get more...I love them, they have such character!


Thanks, Doc. Yeah I like them too. They have more of an "edge" than a totally reallistic skull. I was going for a more cartoony look.


----------



## Evil Bob

NickG said:


> that's an impressive scene setter.


Thanks. It'll look better with the dramatic lighting. Fluorescent lighting isn't very scary.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Hey Ebob, that is a great looking stage! Looks real professional. Oh yea, save me some, I love choclate ships, the're my favorite.


----------



## Evil Bob

Thanks Buckaneerbabe! This is my biggest prop so far. it's strong enough to stand on. http://hearsefactory.com/piratestage43.JPG Arrrr!


----------



## buckaneerbabe

And do a jig?


----------



## RavenLunatic

that's a mighty big wheel u got there Bob. sure u can handle it?


----------



## RavenLunatic

p.s. great job by the way!!


----------



## halloweenguy

Looking very professional...I love the way the way the stage confoms to the house!!! The Dry brushing really adds depth to the whole project.

Where did you pickup that very large flat skull in the background?


----------



## Evil Bob

buckaneerbabe said:


> And do a jig?


I don't want to tempt the gods of OSB. I'm four feet off the ground!


----------



## Evil Bob

RavenLunatic said:


> that's a mighty big wheel u got there Bob. sure u can handle it?


Aye!


----------



## Evil Bob

halloweenguy said:


> Looking very professional...I love the way the way the stage confoms to the house!!! The Dry brushing really adds depth to the whole project.
> 
> Where did you pickup that very large flat skull in the background?


Thanks halloweenguy! I got the skull from Amazon.com.


----------



## Evil Bob

Here is the helmsman for my pirate stage.


----------



## halloweenguy

Wow Looks awesome!!!The costume work detail is incredible. My wiper motor mech on the helmsman is very simular lol...I also notice we also got the same cordless drill.


----------



## Evil Bob

lol the pirate on the right is a Sam's club pirate. He's just there for the time being. The Drill came from Sam's club too.


----------



## Evil Bob

Captain Ahole has a torso now...


----------



## Richie

Totally love that leg motion!


----------



## Evil Bob

Here he is dancing with no pants.


----------



## NickG

"who lives on a pirate ship in Bob Andrew's Garage...."
"white bones, no-pants..." 

ha!


----------



## Evil Bob

lol


----------



## Evil Bob

Here is a video of the ship's lanterns. Each one is on a separate fluorescent lamp starter circuit.





The how-to on the flicker circuit is here:
http://hometown.aol.com/hauntscapescd/ProjectsPage2.html
It's really inexpensive and allows you to have flickering lamps that are much brighter than those 3 watt flicker bulbs.


----------



## jdubbya

Absolutely amazing! Love following this thread. Can't wait to see it all come together! I'm humbled!:xbones:


----------



## Evil Bob

Here's where my pirate stage is tonight. I added the two newel posts with oversized foam skulls. They both have servo controlled jaws so they can sing along with the band. It's starting to get a freaky Muppet Show vibe.
Please disregard the messiness and the lack of paint.


----------



## Great White

Awesome! Just started reading this thread. You're very talented. Can't wait to see the finished product. 
GW


----------



## Evil Bob

Thanks Great White! I need to do 6 months of work in the next week.


----------



## Great White

Hey Bob. I searched for this thread because I was wondering how it was progressing. Any more pics yet or video? 

~~~~GW~~~~~~


----------



## HrdHeaded1

Nice job!! Can't wait to see the end result! I don't think I've seen anything like it yet


----------



## Evil Bob

GW,
The most recent thing I did pics and videos about was my skeletal parrot.





More coming on the stage soon. I've done a lot of stuff behind the scenes, while important to the finished display, are not very video worthy...


----------



## Evil Bob

HrdHeaded1 said:


> Nice job!! Can't wait to see the end result! I don't think I've seen anything like it yet


Thanks! I really wanted to raise the bar this year.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Absolutey insane..all of it. In my opinion, this is an example of going waaay too far and over the top. PERFECT!! I love it!


----------



## Evil Bob

Thanks Doctor Morbius. My theory is that I can do the hardware this year and just change the software for next year. Of course, I have to finish the hardware before I can do the software....


----------



## Evil Bob

I've got 36 channels of DMX lighting to set up too. lol


----------



## Great White

Ahh.. Good to hear you're still working on it and didn't walk tha plank!
I figured with such a huge project you're pretty busy with it.
The skeletal parrot is great! 
I'll check back for more updates. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Evil Bob

Here is a video..


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Glad to see you on this forum, Welcome to the Gang.

But show the guys Polly, they will get a hoot out of it.
Ps: Dane is yelling for more video's you cannt tape fast enough for him,lol
or build it fast enough, I told him .. he will have to wait, 

Tell the wife she did a Great Job on the outfits..


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

oops dont know you posted polly,lol


----------



## Dr Morbius

Nice vid..And don't worry about the no pants thing..Wilfred has been bottomless for months! BTW, that pirate jacket rocks!


----------



## Evil Bob

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> Glad to see you on this forum, Welcome to the Gang.
> 
> But show the guys Polly, they will get a hoot out of it.
> Ps: Dane is yelling for more video's you cannt tape fast enough for him,lol
> or build it fast enough, I told him .. he will have to wait,
> 
> Tell the wife she did a Great Job on the outfits..


Thanks Blinky! Diane is doing a great job! She just finished the last coat, and is ahead of me!


----------



## Evil Bob

Dr Morbius said:


> Nice vid..And don't worry about the no pants thing..Wilfred has been bottomless for months! BTW, that pirate jacket rocks!


He's got pants now, lol. My wife made the costumes. She is so cool!


----------



## Evil Bob

Here's the "head" percussionist in progress.


----------



## Xpendable

Bob, your pirate stage is just so cool! I've been eagerly following your progress for awhile now. Can't wait to see the next vids!


----------



## Evil Bob

Thanks! Okay, here.


----------



## Bauton

Just incredible. 

Watch out for Disney coming to you for inspiration!!!


----------



## Evil Bob

lol thanks!


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Good choice for your song, real scary BOB!!!!


----------



## kirkwood

sweet! i could drink rum aboard that ship.


----------



## Evil Bob

Only made scarier by my monotone rendering! Muhahaha!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Its looking good EB I love it.. Next year you may want to add a drummer

and a Girl singer..lol

I Just Think that if they give Blue Ribbons out for Haunt Display You would WIN Hands down


----------



## Evil Bob

Thanks Blinky! The percussionist will have to do double duty. I'm adding a Concertina player tonight. I built the mechanics last night and they seem to work well... Then a guitar player. Six pirates pretty much fill up the stage.


----------



## Evil Bob

...And Davy Jones on the pipe organ and tambourine.


----------



## Evil Bob

Here's the concertina player.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Holy crap...All I can say is...nothing. I'm speechless.


----------



## Evil Bob

lol, Thanks, I think.


----------



## BudMan

This looks nothing shy of awesome! Can't wait to see the final concert video! The talent here always amazes me!


----------



## skeletonowl

Too much time or too much talent? I'd say both


----------



## ScareFX

Wow Bob. That's just a great animatronic display.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Bob Andrews said:


> Here's the concertina player.


I'm confused. Obviously you are using a scissor like action, but how did you get that with the wipe motor?


----------



## Evil Bob

Sickie Ickie said:


> I'm confused. Obviously you are using a scissor like action, but how did you get that with the wipe motor?


Here's a picture that will show what it is doing...


----------



## Evil Bob

BudMan said:


> This looks nothing shy of awesome! Can't wait to see the final concert video! The talent here always amazes me!


Thanks Budman! I have just one more band member armature to make and the bodies will be finished.


----------



## Evil Bob

skeletonowl said:


> Too much time or too much talent? I'd say both


Have you looked at a calendar?? Not enough time! lol


----------



## Evil Bob

ScareFX said:


> Wow Bob. That's just a great animatronic display.


Thanks Woody!


----------



## Evil Bob

Here's a couple of pictures... The percussionist and guitar player.


----------



## turtle2778

Bob...Again WOW!! Excellent Job on them all. I cant wait to see the whole thing finished. Please tell me you are using this again next year..right?? If not ILL TAKE THEM


----------



## Sickie Ickie

hmmmmm. I'm curious- where do skeletons shop for new clothes?


----------



## NickG

yo ho ho and a bottle of Malibu!


----------



## JohnnyL

Absolutely incredible.


----------



## jdubbya

JohnnyL said:


> Absolutely incredible.


what he said!


----------



## Evil Bob

Sickie Ickie said:


> hmmmmm. I'm curious- where do skeletons shop for new clothes?


My wife Diane makes way cool costumes!


----------



## Evil Bob

turtle2778 said:


> Bob...Again WOW!! Excellent Job on them all. I cant wait to see the whole thing finished. Please tell me you are using this again next year..right?? If not ILL TAKE THEM


Thanks, Turtle. Yes I'm leaving this up for a while, lol.


----------



## Evil Bob

Thanks Sickie, Nick, JohnnyL, jdubbya!


----------



## Evil Bob

Dirk Cuttlass. Here's a video...


----------



## trishaanne

WOW....that is amazing. Can I borrow your brain for a while?


----------



## Evil Bob

Thanks Pattie. What's up?


----------



## trishaanne

Hehehe...I just want to borrow your brain, so that my display will be as cool as yours, in a different style and theme of course  . I don't understand how to do any of that stuff, and I am always in awe of people who do.


----------



## Evil Bob

Oh okay! lol thanks!


----------



## Evil Bob

All the pirates are up on the stage now and have pants!


----------



## Richie

Bob,

Really wonderful job you've done here. I hope the News people do a great story on your haunt this Halloween.


----------



## Evil Bob

Richie said:


> Bob,
> 
> Really wonderful job you've done here. I hope the News people do a great story on your haunt this Halloween.


Thanks, Richie!
With just over a week to go I think it's going to be a photo finish for Halloween. Maybe they'll come afterwards if I say it's a Christmas display...


----------



## tcarter

Man this is certainly the best pirate theme project I've seen. I'm tempted to drive down and see it in person. I only live a little over an hour away from Clinton, IL.


----------



## DeadSpider

Very nice Bob! -as always.  
I hope you find the time to get it done by deadline!


----------



## Evil Bob

tcarter said:


> Man this is certainly the best pirate theme project I've seen. I'm tempted to drive down and see it in person. I only live a little over an hour away from Clinton, IL.


Thanks TCarter. You are welcome to come visit.


----------



## Evil Bob

DeadSpider said:


> Very nice Bob! -as always.
> I hope you find the time to get it done by deadline!


lol I'm making time. You're welcome to come visit too!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

As I'm 2.5 hours, I may not find the time- but I wish ya well!


----------



## Evil Bob

Your loss. I'm giving out full sized candy bars! lol
Thanks, Sickie! I do everything I can to avoid making the trip to Chicago.


----------



## joker

Bob Andrews said:


> Your loss. I'm giving out full sized candy bars! lol
> Thanks, Sickie! I do everything I can to avoid making the trip to Chicago.


Is there an air canon on board that's going to fire them into the audience?

Awesome job Bob...you've done some amazing work, and though it's late in the season definately inspiration for next year.


----------



## Evil Bob

That's a thought... "Trick or Treat!" *BLAM!!!*


----------



## Evil Bob

Richie said:


> Bob,
> 
> Really wonderful job you've done here. I hope the News people do a great story on your haunt this Halloween.


The big town (for this part of Illinois) newspaper is sending a reporter and 
photographer to do a story of my pirate haunt for the Sunday edition. I 
gotta be done by Thursday!


----------



## Evil Bob

Myron Floren the concertina player is finished.


----------



## Evil Bob

Buddy Rich, the percussionist is finished.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

bob, as always, I ask prices...how much did this set you back so far?


----------



## Evil Bob

Awww I don't want to go there. lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

teaser!


----------



## Evil Bob

This has been a learning experience for me.


----------



## Evil Bob

All hands on deck.


----------



## CraigInPA

I can't wait to see the band in action! This is soooo impressive.


----------



## pixiescandles

That is SO cool!!!!!!

I LOVE themed haunts...that is the best I have seen done in the pirate theme!
GREAT work!!!!


Not sure if you have a "Kmart" where you live but I bought a HUGE pirate flag a few weeks ago....my youngest son's room is done in pirates...anyways I think it was like $3.99 or $4.99 well worth the price...I thought it was going to be a tiny plastic thing but its just about as big as his door and not plastic at all....just thought I would tell ya.


----------



## Evil Bob

CraigInPA said:


> I can't wait to see the band in action! This is soooo impressive.


Thanks! I'll post more videos tonight.


----------



## Evil Bob

pixiescandles said:


> That is SO cool!!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE themed haunts...that is the best I have seen done in the pirate theme!
> GREAT work!!!!
> 
> Not sure if you have a "Kmart" where you live but I bought a HUGE pirate flag a few weeks ago....my youngest son's room is done in pirates...anyways I think it was like $3.99 or $4.99 well worth the price...I thought it was going to be a tiny plastic thing but its just about as big as his door and not plastic at all....just thought I would tell ya.


Thanks Pixiescandles! I bought eight 3' x 5' pirate flags on ebay for more than that, lol. Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## Evil Bob

No videos, but here's two pics...


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yohoma..LMAO! Nice work..lookin great!


----------



## ScareFX

Very very nice Evil Bob. Looking forward to the final video debut.


----------



## Evil Bob

Dr Morbius said:


> Yohoma..LMAO! Nice work..lookin great!


Thanks Dr. Morbius.


----------



## Evil Bob

ScareFX said:


> Very very nice Evil Bob. Looking forward to the final video debut.


Thanks ScareFX. I have to have it up and running for the newspaper on Thursday.


----------



## jimmyzdc

Simply Amazing.....So much inspiration for me. Next year! Better get started Nov. 1st! Again great job can't wait to see the final video!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I may just have to drive the 3 hours and see it in person, Bob.


----------



## Evil Bob

Captain Ahole is finished. He has arms and everything.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Looks really, really good!  Thank god he doesn't have any shoe laces to tie up.


----------



## Evil Bob

lol Thanks Ghoul Friday!


----------



## Evil Bob

Here's everyone moving at once.


----------



## BudMan

Superb! Can't wait to see it with the music!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hey! The bird ain't movin' with everyone!


----------



## Evil Bob

Sickie Ickie said:


> Hey! The bird ain't movin' with everyone!


Yeah, his servo isn't hooked up yet. He's waiting for the music.


----------



## jimmyzdc

How are you going to store this massive display after Halloween?

BTW...cant wait to see it with the music!


----------



## Evil Bob

Store it? It's already there!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Sickie Ickie said:


> Hey! The bird ain't movin' with everyone!


Shhhh Sickie. I think the bird is dead. No need to upset Bob this close to Halloween.


----------



## Evil Bob

He's not dead, he's just pining for the fjords.


----------



## CraigInPA

Bob Andrews said:


> He's not dead, he's just pining for the fjords.


Look, I took the liberty of examining that parrot, and I discovered the only reason that it had been sitting on its perch in the first place was that it had been NAILED there.

Have you considered "The Pirate Shanty" for your band?

Head Pirate (Eric Idle):
Full Speed ahead Mr. Cohen!

Pirate:
Away! Away! Away!

Pirate Chorus:
Up, Up, Up, Up and Away...

Pirate Chorus:
It's fun to charter an accountant
And sail the wide accountancy,
To find, explore the funds offshore
And skirt the shoals of bankruptcy!

It can be manly in insurance.
We'll up your premium semi-annually.
It's all tax deductible.
We're fairly incorruptible,
We're sailing on the wide accountancy!

Head Pirate (Eric Idle):
Oh, this is fun, Mr. Cohen!

Pirate:
Sail away!...

Priate Chorus:
Up, up, up...

Head Pirate (Eric Idle):
Fetch me another exotic cheroot. To port! Bring a port to Sherry! And a medium dry sherry to port! Balance the books! Bring me another small shellfish, Mr. Cohen...


----------



## Evil Bob

Actually he's bolted and hot glued to the stand!
It's the home stretch now and I have 4 main songs I want to do, because I told the newspaper folk they would be singing them. I can't add anything at this point, but there's always next year.


----------



## Evil Bob

I finished all of the servo wiring and control box.









Yeah, that looks safe.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

You know Bob, I'm sitting here shaking my head wondering how the heck I missed this thread, especially since it's been going since July!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, as you know, I just love it. It's all fantastic, but I particularly love the xylophone and your wife did such a great job on the costumes. The whole scene moves so well and looks great!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Bob

Thanks Kellie! Diane says thanks too!


----------



## Xpendable

Sooo... Any updates or video from Halloween??? I keep checking back every day!


----------



## ELECTRICCHAIRAVE

Xpendable said:


> Sooo... Any updates or video from Halloween??? I keep checking back every day!


Me TOO!! I can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## Evil Bob

I'll make a video, but I'm taking a little time off. I need to repair a couple of boo boos, and I'm enjoying not having to work on this thing every minute.


----------



## BudMan

Looking forward to it!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Me three!


----------



## Nancj

Me four!
Just started reading this thread, Amazing job! You are extremley talented.


----------



## Evil Bob

Thanks everyone! Gee, now I feel obligated to finish the video!


----------



## Nancj

you have to! now I'm addicted


----------



## Evil Bob

Well okay then. 
Also, if you are downstate, feel free to drop in and see it in person. I'm not going to take it down.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

ever? in your entire life???


----------



## Evil Bob

I don't plan to take it down before next Halloween. Building it was the hard part, programming it is easy. And I want to add to it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Okay, I'm curious. What in the heck program did you use to make it easy?


----------



## Evil Bob

I captured servo motion data with my software, Parlay Servo-Play and imported it into VSA.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LOL I'm sure it's easy if you know what you're doing....then again, calculous is the same way.


----------



## Evil Bob

I've never been a fan of calculus, but programming this is easier than hand entering all of the start, stop and position data into VSA. It's like operating a puppet. If you don't like how it looks, record the data again until you do like it. Granted I'm using 2 axis skulls so it not nearly the complexity of a 3 axis one...


----------



## Dr Morbius

Bob Andrews said:


> I finished all of the servo wiring and control box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that looks safe.


Nice...and is that Scooby Doo on TV? Yes, I think it is! A very inspirational movie to be sure...LOL!


----------



## Evil Bob

Jinkies yes. After all that wiring, programming is a piece of cake!!


----------



## Nancj

No, this is a piece of cake!


----------



## Evil Bob

Mmmmmmm cake....


----------



## Technician of Terror

Seems I'm always last to the party.

Very cool. What is that board that processes all of the servo signals?

Thanks also for sharing your awesome project.


----------



## Evil Bob

Technician of Terror said:


> Seems I'm always last to the party.
> 
> Very cool. What is that board that processes all of the servo signals?
> 
> Thanks also for sharing your awesome project.


Thanks! I'm using this board...
http://www.lynxmotion.com/Product.aspx?productID=395&CategoryID=52


----------



## Haunted Yard

Hi everyone,

I know this is an older thread but I read the whole thing and was wondering if the completed project with music and lighting was ever posted, maybe in another thread?

Thanks.

New here and I will post an introduction soon.


----------



## Evil Bob

No, but I'm doing a major overhaul now. All of the two-axis skulls are being replaced with 3-axis skulls. Well, 7-axis. 3 servos for motion, one for jaw, two for eyes and one for eyebrows ("Silence! I KEEL you!"). I'll post more when it isn't looking like a pile of electronic debris.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Bob Andrews said:


> All of the two-axis skulls are being replaced with 3-axis skulls. Well, 7-axis. 3 servos for motion, one for jaw, two for eyes and one for eyebrows ("Silence! I KEEL you!"). I'll post more when it isn't looking like a pile of electronic debris.


That...is...so...cool...
I hope you're taking lots o' pictures!


----------



## Evil Bob

Oh yeah. I even bought a HD camcorder for videoing it!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Bob Andrews said:


> No, but I'm doing a major overhaul now. All of the two-axis skulls are being replaced with 3-axis skulls. Well, 7-axis. 3 servos for motion, one for jaw, two for eyes and one for eyebrows ("Silence! I KEEL you!"). I'll post more when it isn't looking like a pile of electronic debris.


Achmed the Dead Terrorist is now a Pirate.
How great is that.
Sing with me.....

"Dashing cross the sand,
With a Tuba in my hand.
I have a nasty plan,
To join a Pirate Band".....


----------



## Evil Bob

I've got some nice clean wavs of Achmed so he'll be in there somewhere...


----------



## Evil Bob

Adding rope lighting.


----------



## trishaanne

WOW...just....WOW


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

That is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Evil Bob

Awww thanks! I still have another 150 feet of lighting to add. Each color will be on a separate line so I can program it into the song routine.


----------



## IMU

WOW ... keeps getting better and better!


----------

